

Why NASA Helped Ridley Scott Create ‘The Martian’ Film - ColinCochrane
http://www.popsci.com/why-nasa-helped-ridley-scott-create-martian-film-and-what-means-future-sci-fi-space-movies

======
jdhawk
Consulting with Scott about a movie to Mars is all their budget can handle.

